# alguien que es mas que un amigo sin ser novio



## marioabb

Hola!
me preguntaba si es que en Portugues existe una palabra que defina a una pareja que son mas que amigos pero no llegan a tener un compromiso
Muchas gracias


----------



## amistad2008

marioabb said:


> Hola!
> me preguntaba si es que en Portugues existe una palabra que defina a una pareja que son mas que amigos pero no llegan a tener un compromiso
> Muchas gracias


 
Aquí en Brasil utilizamos "um rolo" "um caso" "um/uma ficante". Aunque no piensen casarse pero salen siempre juntos y tienen exclusividad sería "namorado/namorada". ¿Cómo le dicen en español? 

Sds


----------



## curlyboy20

Hmm entendo a explicação mais não sei se há uma palavra em espanhol para descrever isso. Talvez "enamorado(a)" já que são mais do que amigos mas ainda não estão comprometidos.


----------



## marioabb

Gracias por la respuesta, respecto al equivalente en espanhol, en Bolivia tenemos la palabra "amigovio", pero no conozco de una que sea generalizada, si utilizas la palabra fuera de Bolivia, tal vez no te entiendan.
Saludos

respecto a la palabra "enamorado", si bien no implica un compromiso firme de matrimonio, si implica la posibilidad de uno en el futuro, no creo que sea lo mismo que mencionan (namorado/namorada)


----------



## curlyboy20

"Amigovio" soa muito legal!!!!!! Mas você tem razão, isso não se entenderia aqui no Peru.


----------



## Tomby

curlyboy20 said:


> "Amigovio" soa muito legal!!!!!! Mas você tem razão, isso não se entenderia aqui no Peru.



Nem aqui em Espanha! 
Espero comentar esta palavra na Quinta-feira numa reunião semanal na qual nunca faltam os bolivianos.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

marioabb said:


> Hola!
> me preguntaba si es que en Portugues existe una palabra que defina a una pareja que son mas que amigos pero no llegan a tener un compromiso
> Muchas gracias


 
Depende de que tipo de compromiso estamos hablando (más o menos fuerte, quiero decir), pero, sí me parece que existe: _'namorado/a'. _Si el compromiso es fuerte, si las dos personas están ya determinadas a casarse, nosotros decimos que _'são/estão noivos'_. En el estadio anterior, en el que ya son una pareja, salen juntos y todo lo más y hay ya un lazo afectivo distinto de la amistad, pero en el que aún no llegaron a una decisión de casarse o de compartir totalmente vida, hablamos de '_namorados_'. Em mi opinión si son una pareja y más que amigos, son '_namorados_'.


----------



## coquis14

Amigovios serían dos personas que además de ser amigos tienen sexo casual  , no sé si "amizade colorida" se ajustaría bien.

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> Amigovios serían dos personas que además de ser amigos tienen sexo casual , no sé si "amizade colorida" se ajustaría bien.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me parece que sí, sin embargo aquí en Portugal se usa muy poco esa expresión, mucha gente no sabrá lo que quiere decir.


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> Amigovios serían dos personas que además de ser amigos tienen sexo casual , no sé si "amizade colorida" se ajustaría bien. Saludos


Concordo com o Carfer. Vejam esta discussão sobre amizades coloridas.
Boa noite!
TT.


----------



## sf1

Aproveitando o ensejo tenho cá uma perguntinha aos patrícios brasileiros:
usa-se ainda o termo _amizade colorida_ ou já é fora de moda ?
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Acho que a amizade colorida já está fora de moda. Agora é ficante!


----------



## Mangato

Aqui isso é  _tener un apaño_


----------



## olivinha

Buenas.
_Rollo_ en español ¿puede ser?

(_Ficante_ é ótimo, não conhecia.)


----------



## coquis14

Momento ,estaríamos desvíando el hilo , tener un apaño o un rollo vendría a ser la acción ,acá estamos adjetivizando a las personas que forman parte de esa acción. Me inclino por la sugerencia de Vanda :Amigovio --> Ficante.

Saludos


----------



## Vanda

Achei engraçado a wiki já trazer o termo ficar e ficante!


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Buenas.
> _Rollo_ en español ¿puede ser?
> 
> (_Ficante_ é ótimo, não conhecia.)


 
Também Oli


----------



## gatogab

En Chile se diría 'pololo/a'.
Encontré lo siguiente,*ficar*, pero creo que es una relación demasiado *sin compromiso.*



> Ficar
> *Ficar* é uma gíria brasileira que designa uma relação afetiva sem compromisso, que normalmente tem natureza efêmera. È um namoro "relâmpago", diferencia-se de namorar porque o namoro envolve um compromisso (que comumente envolve fidelidade) e ao menos teoricamente, tem como característica a durabilidade (pelo menos de meses), enquanto que o _ficar_ (ou a _ficada_) acontece por minutos ou horas. De modo que o(a) garoto(a) possa ficar com quem quiser depois, e não precisa sentir ciúmes se ve-la(o) com outro, nem ligar no dia seguinte.
> Babylon®


 
gg


----------



## sf1

Vanda said:


> Acho que a amizade colorida já está fora de moda. Agora é ficante!


Obrigado pela confirmacao. O uso de gírias é delicado...
Abracos !


----------



## amistad2008

Sobre "amizade colorida" há muito que não escuto essa expressão. Todos entendem se alguém falar, mas que se dá muita risada por ser antiga, ah! se dá....


----------



## latysha

Ficante o amigovio es lo correcto. una relacion q no es de amigos ni de novios


----------



## latysha

podria ser amistad colorida!!!


----------



## almufadado

Ordenado por su intimidad

conhecido
amigo
namorado
amante
noivo 
marido/parceiro/companheiro


----------



## Mangato

almufadado said:


> Ordenado por su intimidad
> 
> conhecido
> amigo
> namorado
> amante
> noivo
> marido/parceiro/companheiro


 
esqueceu o *ricardão*


----------



## MOC

Falta o amigo colorido entre o amigo e o namorado.


----------



## Babero

Mirá esta búsqueda que hice. Decir que tuviste un _Caso_ con alguien es decir que estuviste ahí y llegaste pero no te comprometiste o no te comprometés. Acá está la palabra que te indicaban más arriba http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081016061811AAvomAi (_rolo_), pero creo que en esto no se refiere a una casi-amistad. La palabra _amigovios_ es muy preadolecente (acá en Argentina hubo una serie para chicos con ese nombre), y creo que lo de _amigovios_ es una término casi asexuado (por ser de pibitos). Fijate las otras connotaciones de _caso_ y _rolo _para ver cómo el término está embebecido en algo más sexual, cosa que con _amigovios_ no pasa. _Ficante _tal vez sea mejor, pero yo diría _Quase namorado, _como lo escribiste vos


----------



## brittynic

gatogab said:


> En Chile se diría 'pololo/a'.
> Encontré lo siguiente,*ficar*, pero creo que es una relación demasiado *sin compromiso.*
> 
> 
> 
> gg



En Chile creo que se diría "pinche". Es algo más que amigos, pero no el noviazgo. Pololo/a es una relación con más compromiso.   Pololo/a es lo que llaman en países como México un novio/a.


----------



## pelus

Tiempos há, por estos lares: fato.

"Tiene una *fato *con la fulana" 

_María del Carmen_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

MOC said:


> Falta o amigo colorido entre o amigo e o namorado.


E o "namorido"?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alguém me explicaria o sentido de "parceiro" no contexto coitado por favor: "E os parceiros só de toalha chamando as mulher na rua"


----------



## ju1977

Oi a todos! 

Eu ainda ouço a expressão "amigos coloridos" aqui onde moro. Acho que é questão regional, não sei. Também ouço bastante o termo "peguete" ultimamente, além de "ficante". 

Na Espanha, parece que a melhor tradução seria algo como "amigos con derecho a roce" (hahahah!) ou "follamigos", que é bem chula.  Uma prima minha falava que tinha um "apoyo moral", mas acho que era expressão particular dela.


----------



## ju1977

WhoSoyEu: Eu sempre usei o termo "namorido" pra um namorado que já mora junto com a namorada, mas que não chegou a casar com ela, de papel passado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ju1977 said:


> WhoSoyEu: Eu sempre usei o termo "namorido" pra um namorado que já mora junto com a namorada, mas que não chegou a casar com ela, de papel passado.


É isso mesmo. Você pode ver que essa "categoria amorosa" ainda não havia sido mencionada!


----------

